# Barn Owls in need of permanent homes



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A lot of people on this forum are aware that I work (now unpaid as a volunteer due to their circumstances) at a wildlife sanctuary.

Unfortunately the recession has hit hard and courtesy of the bank manager removing their overdraft facility my bosses are having to try to rehome some of their permanent residents to try and reduce their feed bill over the winter months when income drops considerably.

Obviously there are animals that they can't rehome and animals that they won't rehome, but as they have quite a few barn owls they are trying to rehome some of them.

They are all captive bred, are microchipped and have their Article 10 paperwork. They have not been handled since they came into the sanctuary and are currently in a large flight aviary.


----------



## Phipps (Sep 1, 2011)

can they be couriered?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Not sure about that - my boss is almost pathetically worried and protective about his animals, but i will ask them.


----------



## graeme77 (Sep 7, 2010)

kays hill animal sanctuary 
might be able to help 
01388 834996 or 07960087605 or e-mail [email protected]

kevin might be able to help they are in west auckland co durham


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what size flight are they used to?


----------

